# [SOLVED] Problem po aktualizacji (skrypty startowe)

## bednar

Witam 

  Zauważyem ze po atkualizaji zmieni sie program ladujacu OpenRC i wraz z nim problemy skrypty startowe od sieci nie moga zanelzc modulow 

```
localhost bednar # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `mit-krb5kadmind' needs non existant service `net'

Service `mit-krb5kdc' needs non existant service `net'

Service `netmount' needs non existant service `net'

Service `pydoc' needs non existant service `net'

Service `pydoc-2.5' needs non existant service `net'

Service `samba' needs non existant service `net'

Service `saslauthd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `slapd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `slurpd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `sshd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `twistd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `vdr' needs non existant service `net'                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Start eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 253: cd: /net: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do *.sh: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

i 

```

localhost bednar # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

 *     /net/iproute2.sh does not exist

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start

```

odnalazlem te pliki i sa one teraz w /lib/rc/net ale co dalej ...  :Sad: 

a siec recznie startuje

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by bednar on Thu May 22, 2008 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timor

Robiłeś etc-update po instalacji openrc?

----------

## wodzik

podczepie sie. po upgrejdzie systemu za pomoca paludisa mam tak w wszystkich skryptach startowwych. skutkow idzie sie domyslec ;] dispatch-conf wykonalem niestety po reboocie, a wlasciwie juz z chroota, bo jedyne co dziala to bash. ec-update tez

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## timor

Jakiś czas temu powstał gdzieś tutaj wątek o baselayout-2 i z tego co pamiętam to tam było sporo tego typu artefaktów opisanych. Ja już od wczesnych początków siedzę na baselayout'cie 2-ce i nie miałem problemów z aktualizacją skryptów rc od bardzo dawna.

----------

## wodzik

baselayout-2 uzywam od jakiegos czasu. syf narobil sie jak po dlugim czasie nie aktualizowalem systemu, a potem zrobilem to przerzucjac sie na padiusa.

----------

## timor

Ciężko będzie dojść co zawiniło  :Wink: 

P.S. 

Noc jest... spać   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wodzik

spac, a  po co   :Twisted Evil:  wlasnie przekompilowalem z palca openrc-9999. zaraz zobacze czy dalo jakies efekty.

-------------EDIT---------------

kompilacja z palca dala efekty  :Very Happy:  w koncu z gentoo pisze   :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

Daj znać jak dojdziesz mniej więcej co Ci nie działa, to porównamy jak ja mam.

----------

## wodzik

nie wiem co nie chodzilo, ale przy KAZDYM skrypcie pokazywalo krzaczki, ze command not found.  duzo krzaczkow. same krzaczki   :Wink: 

----------

## timor

Może coś z ustawianiami PATH?

----------

## wodzik

raczej cos z openrc, albo jakimis konfigami do niego. w sumie nie wiem jak paludis nadpisuje konfigi  i czy w ogole to robi. niby jest opcja --no-config-protection, ale nie zauwazylem zeby zachowywal sie z nia jakos inaczej.

----------

## bednar

tak dalem etc-update

----------

## bednar

tu znalazlem odpowiedz http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## timor

To ja się tym bawiłem jeszcze w czasach jak nie było tego tutoriala...  :Wink: 

Najlepsza zabawa była jak po tym jak już przeszedłem na baselayout-2 i się okazało, że ta wersja nie wspiera jeszcze LVM'a a ja miałem na tym prawie cały system  :Very Happy: 

----------

